# ORAL SEX: Yay! or Yuk! ?



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

*PLEASE READ THIS BEFORE COMMENTING:*

Please keep this thread clean and within site rules. Please avoid being crude or explicit ...... it's not necessary. 

I think it's important to discuss this subject because I believe that many people take part in oral sex because they feel it is something _they should _do, not because they want to. There is so much about it in the media that it is presented as the 'normal' thing to do ..... you're odd if you don't ..... but I disagree with this. 

Personally, I believe it is demeaning, unhealthy, unhygienic ...... maybe even depraved and perverted. "Oh but I like it!" some of you will say. Well, there are lots of things that we like that are not good for us. I don't believe this is a reason for indulging in it.

I think it's interesting that Madonna once said that she would never give oral sex to a partner because it was an act that was nothing to do with love or even pleasure, and everything to do with having power over a woman and demeaning her ..... disrespecting her.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Serephina said:


> I think it's interesting that Madonna once said that she would never give oral sex to a partner because it was an act that was nothing to do with love or even pleasure, and everything to do with having power over a woman and demeaning her ..... disrespecting her.


And then she released this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sex_(book) which included her having simulated sex with this guy:


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

Love..love..love it, giving and receiving yess!! 69= beautiful, lady parked on my face=beautiful, **** yeah i loves it.

That's a yay from me.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

On the flip side, does a man going down on a woman infer she is trying to gain power over the man?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I enjoy it as foreplay (esp. if he has a nice penis) but doing it till completion is too much work. I still prefer PIV. 

As for your claims of it being unhygienic/unhealthy, PIV is much more risky than oral sex in getting diseases.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

komorikun said:


> I enjoy it as foreplay but doing it till completion is too much work. PIV is much funner.
> 
> PIV is much more risky than oral sex in getting diseases.


Too much work or you find swallowing to be disgusting?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

changeme77 said:


> Too much work or you find swallowing to be disgusting?


Both. Too much work sucking and semen grosses me out. I almost never take it to that point.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

> and everything to do with having power over a woman and demeaning her ..... disrespecting her.


To be fair though, some people like that. In a sexual setting.

And I think you could just as easily see it as being the other way around too.. It's hard to explain without details XD you should have posted this in 18+

Also, it's not just guys who get oral sex you know.

I'm assuming this thread is just talking about things you do with your mouth, and therefore I have no personal experience but would probably be open to trying.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Yay. That goes for both giving and receiving it. Nothing like hearing those cute moans of pleasure.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

It's only demeaning if you got pressured into doing it when you really didn't want to do it.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> It's hard to explain without details XD *you should have posted this in 18+
> *


If the OP finds the idea of oral sex disgusting she's not going to like some of the things being discussed in there at the moment :b


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> To be fair though, some people like that. In a sexual setting.
> 
> And I think you could just as easily see it as being the other way around too.. It's hard to explain without details XD you should have posted this in 18+
> 
> Also, it's not just guys who get oral sex you know.


Very open minded 

I think what's more perverted is a 61 yo asking this question :b


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

changeme77 said:


> I think what's more perverted is a 61 yo asking this question :b


What's her age got to do with anything?


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

In a Lonely Place said:


> What's her age got to do with anything?


When it comes to sex, everything, basically.

I know it's normal to see old geezers on this forum looking to seduce 18 yos but I don't find that normal at all.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

changeme77 said:


> When it comes to sex, everything, basically.
> 
> I know it's normal to see old geezers on this forum looking to seduce 18 yos but I don't find that normal at all.


Omfg really?


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

In a Lonely Place said:


> Omfg really?


I couldn't be more serious.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

changeme77 said:


> *When it comes to sex, everything, basically.
> *
> I know it's normal to see old geezers on this forum looking to seduce 18 yos but I don't find that normal at all.


Can you start by explaining the highlighted part please?


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

In a Lonely Place said:


> Can you start by explaining the highlighted part please?


What's there to explain. Is it not self explanatory? Age is relevant when it comes to discussing sex. I mean, how can it NOT be.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't think the OP is trying to seduce 18 year olds.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Where is "I like to _both_ give and receive it"? Why do I have to pick?

I'm not voting!


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

komorikun said:


> I don't think the OP is trying to seduce 18 year olds.


Haha I was referring to a certain male on this forum when saying that not the OP lol.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

changeme77 said:


> What's there to explain. Is it not self explanatory? Age is relevant when it comes to discussing sex. I mean, how can it NOT be.


Nope it's not self explanatory, what are you saying that a 61yr old has no business talking about sex?



changeme77 said:


> Haha I was referring to a certain male on this forum when saying that not the OP lol.


Name them, making sly digs at people is pretty cowardly you know.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

In a Lonely Place said:


> Name them, making sly digs at people is pretty cowardly you know.


I won't be naming them. Knew someone would ask though lol. What is silly to you might be srs to others, ya know.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

probably offline said:


> Where is "I like to _both_ give and receive it"? Why do I have to pick?
> 
> I'm not voting!


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

changeme77 said:


> I won't be naming them. I sense some anger in your post. Were you offended by my old geezer comment? lol


Nope no anger, your posts are very telling about the kind of person you are and I'm just exploring that


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I like it. Giving and receiving.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

changeme77 said:


> I won't be naming them. Knew someone would ask though lol. What is silly to you is srs to others, ya know.


eh?


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

In a Lonely Place said:


> Nope no anger, your posts are very telling about the kind of person you are and I'm just exploring that


I can say precisely the same thing about you.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'll give if i have to, but i hate receiving. Not my thing.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Serephina said:


> *PLEASE READ THIS BEFORE COMMENTING:*
> 
> Please keep this thread clean and within site rules. Please avoid being crude or explicit ...... it's not necessary.


 :lol

I always find this funny. People want to talk about the crudest and most explicit things imaginable without being crude and explicit. Humans are so weird.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

komorikun said:


> It's only demeaning if you got pressured into doing it when you really didn't want to do it.


And anything sexual would be demeaning in that situation.

But if people are into it and neither is being pressured, there really is absolutely nothing wrong with it.
I can think of many things I wouldn't be into, but I'm not going to judge people who are (although some of those things *would* be medically unhealthy :um).
There's nothing disrespectful or demeaning about oral sex.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I want to know more about the OP's sex life or sexual history.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

probably offline said:


> Where is "I like to _both_ give and receive it"? Why do I have to pick?
> 
> I'm not voting!


 How crude and explicit!


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

changeme77 said:


> I can say precisely the same thing about you.


Well done to you, you failed to answer why the OP's age was a concern tho.

Good day to you


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Serephina said:


> *PLEASE READ THIS BEFORE COMMENTING:*
> 
> Please keep this thread clean and within site rules. Please avoid being crude or explicit ...... it's not necessary.
> 
> ...


Please explain how it is any more perverted or unhygienic than penetrative sex?

So, it's demeaning to women even both the man and woman go down on each other? How?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

komorikun said:


> It's only demeaning if you got pressured into doing it when you really didn't want to do it.


This. I see the OP's age, who comes from a more sexually repressed time, which pretty much explains her views. I love giving and receiving(where is that option in the poll?), as long as I am sexually attracted to the partner, and its completely consensual. Otherwise I would agree that it would be demeaning, disgusting, etc etc.

No one should ever be forced to do anything sexually they do not want to do regardless of the act.



changeme77 said:


> When it comes to sex, everything, basically.
> 
> I know it's normal to see old geezers on this forum looking to seduce 18 yos but I don't find that normal at all.


I don't think that was called for. I don't see how the OP's age has anything to suggest she is looking to seduce 18 yo's, she is on this forum presumably because she has SA as do you.


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

TicklemeRingo said:


> And then she released this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sex_(book) which included her having simulated sex with this guy:


Well, she obviously realises that she has to keep upping the shock quota to keep making money, but that doesn't mean to say she gets up to that particular stuff in private. She may well have changed her mind over time!



changeme77 said:


> On the flip side, does a man going down on a woman infer she is trying to gain power over the man?


Possibly. Sometimes.



Persephone The Dread said:


> It's hard to explain without details XD you should have posted this in 18+


I didn't know there was an 18+ thread :blank



changeme77 said:


> I think what's more perverted is a 61 yo asking this question :b


Why? Why is it perverted that I'm asking the question? Oh dear! I never thought I'd be saying this, but I was young once, you know! :haha



probably offline said:


> Where is "I like to _both_ give and receive it"? Why do I have to pick?
> 
> I'm not voting!


You could pick: 'I think it's perfectly natural .... what's all the fuss about?'


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

Yeah, I guess oral sex _can_ be demeaning, because any sex can be demeaning depending on how the participants feel, or don't feel, toward each other. Oral sex, like all sex, should be a way of expressing affection, something you do because you want to give your partner pleasure. In that context it's entirely healthy.

For straight couples it can also be a pretty effective means of birth control.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Serephina said:


> I didn't know there was an 18+ thread :blank


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/18-551/

Request into the group and I will add you.

Threads of sexual nature should be posted in this group.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Noca said:


> This. I see the OP's age, who comes from a more sexually repressed time, which pretty much explains her views. I love giving and receiving(where is that option in the poll?), as long as I am sexually attracted to the partner, and its completely consensual. Otherwise I would agree that it would be demeaning, disgusting, etc etc.
> 
> No one should ever be forced to do anything sexually they do not want to do regardless of the act.
> 
> .


Was it really a sexually repressed time? She was a young woman in the late 60s and 70s.


----------



## Enoxyla (Jan 16, 2014)

oral sex doesn't only apply to men receiving it....

but um, i agree that it is kinda unhygienic and kinda nasty in a way, BUT i do like it. i like giving it AND receivin it. that's just another form of pleasure, like any other one such as rubbing one's back or something...yes in many cases it's men forcing women to do it and that ain't right, but if it's not forced and both people want it, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Was it really a sexually repressed time? She was a young woman in the late 60s and 70s.


Nope and to be fair human beings have been banging for pleasure, for centuries.


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> :lol
> 
> I always find this funny. People want to talk about the crudest and most explicit things imaginable without being crude and explicit. Humans are so weird.


And yet so far everyone has managed to do that ........



komorikun said:


> I want to know more about the OP's sex life or sexual history.


I first became sexually active in the 1960s. Lost my virginity at 16. I've had 24 lovers. I'm straight. I've always had a romantic view of sex. I've never been adventurous with regard to sex ...... although I did have sex in a first class carriage in a train during daylight hours once! :rofl

I don't think there's anything else I could tell you that's relevant.


----------



## Morumot (Sep 21, 2011)

I did not see rabbits simulating oral. I have lost seeing innocence in rabbits forever -.-


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

I think it's fine as long as both partners do it.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

komorikun said:


> Was it really a sexually repressed time? She was a young woman in the late 60s and 70s.


More sexually repressed than 2014? Yes. Less sexually repressed than maybe the 1800's sure. It is all relatively speaking.


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

I like to give and receive, preferably at the same time.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Serephina said:


> You could pick: 'I think it's perfectly natural .... what's all the fuss about?'


Oh, I thought it said "completely _neutral_"! Alrighty then.


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

Morumot said:


> I did not see rabbits simulating oral. I have lost seeing innocence in rabbits forever -.-


Now see, this is EXACTLY what I was hoping to avoid!

:teeth


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Morumot said:


> I did not see rabbits simulating oral. I have lost seeing innocence in rabbits forever -.-


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

You can join the 18+ group forum and discuss this there. Then you won't have to worry about not being graphic.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/18-551/


----------

